# Squat toilet and its benefits



## Vrinda

I have been raised all my life in India, and have recently moved to Europe. I have to adjust to many european ways, do I say, also the toilet ways which can be challenging ;) both for a westener in India or an Indian visiting western countries.

We did have "western" style toilet in our Indian home but, I hardly used it. Mostly our family visitors from abroad would find this a relief and useful thing to have. I mainly used the Indian style "squat" toilet.

And now I since I am pregnant with my first one, I am reading so many benefits of squatting exercises for a healthier natural pregnancy and also for other health benefits, squatting is great.

Some benefits of using squat toilets are:

It is less expensive and easier to clean and maintain.

It does not involve any contact between the buttocks and thighs with a potentially unsanitary surface.

Squatting might help to build the required exhaust pressure more comfortably and quickly

Squatting makes elimination faster, easier and more complete

Elimination in squatting posture protects the nerves that control the prostate, bladder and uterus from becoming stretched and damaged

Squatting relaxes the puborectalis muscle which normally chokes the rectum in order to maintain continence

Squatting securely seals the ileocecal valve, between the colon and the small intestine. In the conventional sitting position, this valve is unsupported and often leaks during evacuation.

*For pregnant women, squatting avoids pressure on the uterus when using the toilet. Daily squatting helps prepare the mother-to-be for a more natural delivery.*


Squatting may reduce the occurrence or severity of hemorrhoids and possibly other colorectal disorders such as diverticulosis and appendicitis


This is something I did not know all the years I had been squatting almost everyday:winkwink: until I moved to europe , so I decided to share with you


----------



## Tacey

Thank you for that!

Although it's not as good, I've found that putting your feet up on something (toddler step in our case) is quite a good compromise if you're not up for ripping your loo out. It was especially helpful post birth.


----------



## Thumper

I agree, but my thighs struggle! While working an travellig abroad I've had to use squattoileys lots and once you master the balance/muscle issues they are good (I never got the muscles for them! My thighs would hurt!). But very hard to get used to and I've often found myself tipping over! I can definitely see the benefits to pregnancy and labour thOugh. :thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

Interesting! Also used them when abroad a few times, but that was in my younger fitter days :haha: ...not sure my dodgy knee would be too happy about it now!


----------



## modo

I lived in the Persian Gulf till I was 18 and came across a few (one mainly in the airport) but they weren't very common. I never did manage to master it :lol: I have heard the legs up on a stool being good as well.


----------



## aliss

I'm a weightlifter and I've been doing heavy squats (ie. with 150lb barbell on my back) for years. Well, I was in labour for 3 days and pushing for several hours when I finally told those nurses that I was gonna squat that thing out!!!

And I did!!!! :rofl:

The proper parallel/below parallel squat is the most important body exercise of all, the most functional and the most useful. It's very, very important. And helps you get a great butt too.


----------



## Sam292

We spent lots of time travelling (including in india) and always preferred the squats - we went to some very poor places and the sanitation was sometimes not good, it was a relief not to have to sit on a toilet seat! 

We also loved what we called the bum hose - a hand-held hose to wash down with instead of using paper - bum genius make one the same, for rinsing nappies, my husband wants to install it!


----------



## Sam292

Oh and its true about the labour - the midwives started talking about emergency c section when lo stopped descending so I jumped off the bed and started squatting - he was out within 10 mins!!


----------



## Thumper

Sam292 said:


> We spent lots of time travelling (including in india) and always preferred the squats - we went to some very poor places and the sanitation was sometimes not good, it was a relief not to have to sit on a toilet seat!
> 
> We also loved what we called the bum hose - a hand-held hose to wash down with instead of using paper - bum genius make one the same, for rinsing nappies, my husband wants to install it!

We called them the squirty bum gun when I was in Thailand :haha: I LOVED them :)


----------



## littlestar85

aliss said:


> *I'm a weightlifter and I've been doing heavy squats (ie. with 150lb barbell on my back) for years. *
> .

WOW, really? That's impressive! x


----------



## AFC84

littlestar85 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> *I'm a weightlifter and I've been doing heavy squats (ie. with 150lb barbell on my back) for years. *
> .
> 
> WOW, really? That's impressive! xClick to expand...

WSS! Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

Thanks girls :rofl: I confess that 150lbs is a bit much for me after baby, that was my peak right before him, I'm back down to 130 but I'm gonna bust my ass training... once he decides to STTN! Until then, zzzz....


----------



## Jonathan108

All the listed benefits of squatting came from the Nature's Platform website, which is well-worth reading in its entirety.


----------



## mumnbean

Ok girls, I have used a squat a handful of times in my travels but havent figured out how to:

a) not splash feet, shoes and pants with yucky stuff
b) use the "bum hose" without getting water running down my legs
c) where to put toilet paper once youre done
d) getting mess everywhere.

Can you give me an idea of how this is meant to work for future reference?!


----------



## lindblum

I think if you are in the correct position,you shouldn't have issues a), b) and d) 

The toilet paper i assume you would flush. In the country which I used the squat toilet in, people didn't use loo roll, only water so i'm not sure.


----------



## lindblum

link with correct squatting position images:
https://www.toilet-related-ailments.com/squatting.html

I would guess that you have your bum too high up if you are getting water/mess everywhere?

hth


----------



## mumnbean

I feel like a bit of a moron asking, but really unless its something you grow up with its a bit hard to find someone to help when you're 32 instead of 2/3.... Hahahahaha :)

Thanks ... will check out that link now.


----------



## hanelei

I live in Japan where squat public toilets are still fairly common, and I think basically if you are having issues like missing, making messes or sore thighs, you are doing it wrong!

Your thighs definitely shouldn't be parallel to the ground, you should be squatting right down so your butt is almost resting on your heels- this puts it only a few inches above the rim of the toilet, but that's fine. It takes some calf muscle and perhaps hip flexibility, but not really any thigh strength. 

I started using them when I first came to Japan in my early 20s, and had no problems. 

That said, I didn't like using them as I got further into my pregnancy- I felt like my pelvis was going to split in half at the pubic bone, it got quite painful towards the end. I was doing prenatal yoga at the time too which had plenty of squatting but something about the toilets was harder- only while I was pregnant though.

To answer the question about toilet paper above- here in Japan you put it in the toilet and flush, same as with western-style. It's only in countries where the plumbing isn't always set up to handle toilet paper (e.g. in SE Asia) that you might have to use a bin, and it's the same no matter what kind of toilet it is.

I kind of disagree with the OP that they're cheaper to install and easier to clean and maintain- if you're in a western country they won't be cheaper for sure, and I don't see why they would be easier to clean than a western-style toilet? Also because they're so low, if the guys don't squat to pee too they are far more likely to miss, which causes major cleaning issues!


----------



## patch2006uk

Maybe if it was in my house, I'd give one a go. The only squatting toilets I came across in Europe were disgusting and I wouldn't have wanted to walk in there, let alone hover a few inches from the ground!! I can't say sitting down has ever seemed that much of a hardship tbh. I think excessive straining is a sign that not all is in best working order anyway!

I'd heard that toddlers normally choose to squat to poo, but my LO stands bolt upright :shrug:


----------



## xsadiex

When I went to Hong Kong there were some squatting toilets, I kind of felt like I couldn't relax when I used them as I'm so used to using a seat. Can't imagine reading a book whilst pooing in one of those haha!


----------



## patch2006uk

xsadiex said:


> When I went to Hong Kong there were some squatting toilets, I kind of felt like I couldn't relax when I used them as I'm so used to using a seat. Can't imagine reading a book whilst pooing in one of those haha!

That's a good point - when we were camping a few years ago, I tried to squat behind a tree and just couldn't relax enough to go. I'm sure if you're used to it it's ok, but I just felt like I was squished and very constricted. I squat alot to get things off the floor, out of cupboards, etc, but my brain wasn't happy to go to the loo in that position (although the cold wind on that partic attempt may not have helped! Brr!)


----------



## patch2006uk

Oh, and don't squat on a standard toilet in an office! It breaks the seats. My old office had a few toilet seats broken, and it turns out one of the other staff was standing on it and squatting down to go. Could you balance on the rim? :haha:


----------



## hanelei

patch2006uk said:


> I'd heard that toddlers normally choose to squat to poo, but my LO stands bolt upright :shrug:

Mine (19 months) always squats these days, but he's half Japanese, so maybe it's in the blood ;)

I agree that someone who has to strain to go should probably look at other aspects of their lifestyle (diet, exercise) rather than get a new toilet!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

I always squat over public (seat) toilets. It's definitely not the same as squatting over floor toilets though. I'm used to it, because I grew up in Germany and had to squat outside behind a bush sometimes as a kid. This is illegal in the U.S. though.


----------

